# Police Officer Kristian Willhight



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kristian Willhight*

Burns Flat Police Department, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Thursday, January 23, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 1/23/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kristian Willhight and Undersheriff Brian Beck were killed when their patrol cars collided during a vehicle pursuit in Washita County.

Undersheriff Beck had gone to a man's home to serve several felony warrants when the subject fled in his truck. Undersheriff Beck began to pursue the subject and called for backup.

The pursuit lasted for 31 minutes and ended when the subject crashed. Officer Willhight was responding to assist in the pursuit when the two patrol cars collided near Dell City, approximately 3-1/2 miles from where the subject crashed. The subject was also killed.

Officer Willhight is survived by his 4-year-old daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Burns Flat Police Department
222 Oklahoma 44
Burns Flat, OK 73624

Phone: (580) 562-3144

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21920-police-officer-kristian-willhight#ixzz2rLxu4ZFW


----------

